# Charlotte flat surge, now with timeouts during heavy surge with DF



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Last night the normal flat rate surge went from it's usual $3.50 to $10 and I decided that the only way I was going to make any money was to do quick trips. I set my DF for places that were close by. It worked, took a group 1/2 a block and another group 1.5 blocks away. Then I headed home and received a $5 tip on top of the $10 surge and $7.85 fare. Uber ended up losing on all fares and I kept having issues where Uber would say my DF was expiring do you want to stay online or go offline? This was happening within 5 minutes or so of entering the DF. Normally, I can keep DF on until I get a ride, is this another evil change? It was fun getting $9-10 for trips with less than a mile of driving.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Do the same thing in the same area when it isn't surging and see if DF kicks you too soon.

If it does, then it's not related to surge. Maybe ask support to explain why it kicks so soon. Dont mention surge.

Does DF still work normally elsewhere? If the same feature works differently in two different places in a reproducable manner, try to get them to troubleshoot it on phone.

Canned responses are to be expected but maybe you'll get lucky and they'll tell you something new..


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I caught a surge today and it was an hour later that I received a message that they were going to timeout my DF. It was in a different area, but I was holding onto a surge I caught while delivering food for a local restaurant. Picked a very random DF, but got a hit and had to decline.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

I get the popup too, surge or not. or when I've reached or passed by the destination. 

Man, I haven't seen a surge over $3.50 in Charlotte in 6-7 weeks. I'm surprised you found a $10 one. Even at 2am Sunday morning it's been stuck at $3.50. But the wife didn't let me go out this past Saturday night, so I'm not sure how it went.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I stayed north on sat/sun and was busy the whole time, with longer rides, but missed a surge. $10 is rare and the stars were aligned that night. I watched the uptown area Saturday/Sun and don't think the surge was that good. Probably stayed in that $3.50 range.


----------

